# ZFS upgrade problem



## nikos60 (Dec 10, 2013)

After `zfs upgrade -a` and rebooting freebsd FreeBSD *I* see _this_ error*:*


```
ZFS: unuported ZFS version 5000 (should be 28)
gptzfsboot: No ZFS pools located, can`t boot
```

*H*ow can *I* fix it*?*


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 10, 2013)

The preferred method of upgrading is not on a per-filesystem basis but to focus on the whole pool. Have you tried using zpool instead?


----------



## nikos60 (Dec 10, 2013)

*I* cannot boot my hard disk, *I* have a tray to boot my USB [something -- mod.]  and use freebsd FreeBSD live and use `mount -u /` but nothing*.*


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 10, 2013)

That doesn't really tell me much. If you're using a live system then the same still applies. You might need to import the pool first, this is also done using zpool. But once you can access the ZFS pool you should be able to use the procedure I mentioned above.

Edit:

Also; if you're using a live system then trying to mount your root partition isn't very useful because it's already mounted. Using -u doesn't change this. If you want to access a remote filesystem then use the /mnt mountpoint, it was meant for that.

Even so; as mentioned earlier you don't need to mount anything, just access the pool.


----------



## zodias (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi,

You will want to boot from a >= FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE USB/CD/DVD and try to update the bootstrap code using: `#/sbin/gpart bootcode -p /boot/gptboot -i 1 [b]ada0[/b]`. Replace ada0 with your `devlist` finding using: `# camcontrol devlist`. The result will be something like this: 

```
<HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55N 1.02>   at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,cd0)
<WDC WD5001AALS-00E3A0 05.01D05>   at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,[b]ada0[/b])
<WDC WD10EARS-00Y5B1 80.00A80>     at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (pass2,[b]ada1[/b])
<Hitachi HDT725032VLA360 V54OA7EA>  at scbus4 target 0 lun 0 (pass3,[b]ada2[/b])
<WDC WD10EARX-00N0YB0 51.0AB51>    at scbus5 target 0 lun 0 (pass4,[b]ada3[/b])
```
In my case the disks are ada0 and ada2 as I use a mirror setup.


----------



## nikos60 (Dec 15, 2013)

*A*fter that then reboot and do not start*.*


----------

